# Reading the news...



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I mean American news. 

Due to being "an ignorant foreigner" I have in the past posted links to news stories that everyone jumps on yelling "you can't trust this news source!"

So.. which American news source do you trust? (I know, FOX News is ok, any others?")


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Fox is questionable as well at this point.
I get my news from the interweb.
Brietbart, the horn news, e-headlines daily mail, personal liberty etc.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like to look at foreign sources as well. Some talk radio and a large dose of suspicion.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Fox is questionable as well at this point.
I get my news from the interweb.
Brietbart, the horn news, e-headlines daily mail, personal liberty etc.

and NOW thanks to you TG, Spartak Moscow for all my "R" rated news!
Thank you


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I follow many foreign news sources on Twitter but I'm specifically asking about American news outlets


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

There aren't many that will actually report news without giving their opinion, personally, I go to several different sources just to verify, Drudge Report for one, Fox News sometimes, I will not go to CBS, ABC, NBC,MSNBC, the majority of news sources are very liberal, YouTube can be entertaining, I like to listen and watch Mark Dice, he makes the liberals look pretty stupid. I will say it's really difficult to find a reliable media outlet without them trying to advance an agenda. I know this probably didn't answer your question , sometimes I'm at a loss also.....also, I don't think your an ignorant foreigner, I've read your responses to threads, you seem to have a good grasp on things, JMO.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

"Drudge" is a good source. It pulls in a number of stories from many sources that generally tend to be accurate. BizPac Review is good for pointing out leftist terror.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RedLion said:


> "Drudge" is a good source. It pulls in a number of stories from many sources that generally tend to be accurate. BizPac Review is good for pointing out leftist terror.


I read Drudge Report from time to time..


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks @rstanek


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Would the Obama admistration be considered foreign fake news?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Zerohedge is a good source that continues to update through out the day. American Thinker is a good source for opinion pieces and blog articles. "TheGunFeed" is excellent for all gun and 2nd amendment related news.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"Man Bites Dog" is reported on a news site. I read the article and I then search for the story to find other articles on the topic. Then, I search for information on the man, and then the dog.
Then, I look to see if I can find out who benefits from the incident.

I trust no news site. Every site has an agenda.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> "Man Bites Dog" is reported on a news site. I read the article and I then search for the story to find other articles on the topic. Then, I search for information on the man, and then the dog.
> Then, I look to see if I can find out who benefits from the incident.
> 
> I trust no news site. Every site has an agenda.


Damn, ya beat me to it. :vs_mad:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> I follow many foreign news sources on Twitter but I'm specifically asking about American news outlets


Unfortunately ALL American news outlets not be trusted. They are all putting their slant on the news.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG post what you feel in important. Others will respond that is when all of us look at it and use our knowledge to decide where we stand on it.
One point of view allowed is a liberal thing , most of us would strongly disagree with the idea. Many of us here have different points on subjects.
Often even though our goals may be the same. Just different though on how we get there. The world I lived a large part of my life in The US Army.
Exposed me to things the average non serving or short service person would never understand.
Keep post that is why we have a forum that is as good as this one.
It is trolls we can not stand.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am an old newspaper guy. ( I was tossing papers when I was 9 before school ) I read most of my news from the internet including foreign papers, BBC, Military Daily News, Townhall, Drudge, Breitbart, The Wall Street journal, Fox and a few others. I read between the lines and look for consistency in a news story form different sources. Failing that, I ask my bar Temptress. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

No worries Tg, most of the regulars here have been 'Onioned' too. Me included. Trust no source...

Nobody loves me but my mother
And she could be jivin' too - B.B. King

And those of you with blank looks...

Onioned - Victim of Fake News. Term derives from the Onion News organization who's Fake News stories sometimes spread across campuses (their only distribution was college kids originally) very quickly. The stories are more obviously fake nowadays to keep from causing Snowflake Trauma.

The Onion - America's Finest News Source

Jivin' - African American Slang: lying, stuntin, bragging on something you ain't got...
Usage: ***** stop jivin you kno u ain't got no new car


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When you can predict what a so called news source will say about an event before you read it. You know you have a questionable source. When you hear or read it and you see the coined phases being used question it seriously. When you know they have pictures but leave them out questionable. When you already know it was a Blackman but they leave it out question them. Easy to spot agenda reporting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> No worries Tg, most of the regulars here have been 'Onioned' too. Me included. Trust no source...
> 
> Nobody loves me but my mother
> And she could be jivin' too - B.B. King
> ...


You referenced B.B.! You get bonus points!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We don't have satellite TV any more due to high prices, and cable doesn't come this far out.
I am limited to over the air TV broadcast for my news. I trust no national network for political truth, but do watch the ABC Evening News for non-political news.
Our area is very conservative, and I trust our local stations on their limited national political matters.
I get most of my political current events every afternoon from 12:00 to 3:00 while driving my delivery van by listening to Rush Limbaugh.
For unslanted Washington political news I highly recommend Jamie Dupree Jamie Dupree - WOKV | Jamie Dupree?s Washington Insider


----------

